# Spaying



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello there,

Our little Daisy is coming up to six months in the next couple of weeks and I need to start thinking about spaying. 

The vet we currently use is of the mindset that we should allow her to have her first season first and do the operation about six weeks after this. 

However, as is the same with every bit of advice in life there is an equally good argument for having her done before her first season. 

I just wanted to gauge the general opinions of people here so I can make an informed decision.

Many thanks.


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

We were advised to leave Flo until after her first season by our vet, who is very good and we have used for many years. She had one season and we put off and put off having her done, and think we've left it too long now, so she will have to have another season first


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

delta will be done at about 6months old like all my girls. haveing them done before their first season is meant to prevent them from getting mamary tumers, mum mums cockers were done after their first season and they both got them, only time will tell with our lot whether or not having them done before will make a difference.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle will be approaching 6 months in about a month and we will start to look into it. What do you mean by season? Sorry, I do not know.


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

Evening all.

Thanks for the replies. 

This is what I mean. It's so bloody difficult to know what to do for the best and I don't even have a gut feeling either way at the moment. I'm completely  by it all.

I'll probably remain like that and end up not having her done because I can't make the decision to have her done in the coming weeks and months.

What to do for the best eh?


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

PS. "Season" is the term used when your dog 'comes on' I guess and is most fertile.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

AAAAHHHHHH!!!! Don't let her go through a season!!! She'll just be uncomfortable trying to find a mate, and its completely irrelevant what time she is spayed, shell be healthier without going through a season.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a problem doig her after a season is catching her inbetween them. some bitches go into seasons so quick that you cant spay them after the three months. an ther isue is phantom pregnancys. this is when the body thinks its pregnant but there are no puppies. very stressfull for the bitch and they can become agrassive ad destructive during it. i know a rotti who kept going from phantom to seaaon so they were forced to let her have a litter jus to brake the cicle. my brothers dog it a little terrier and they are strugeling to get her spayed because of seasons being so close together and she has had one phantom and almost started another after bearing day old puppies crying. but by dropping her meals down and upping her exersize the got her out of it before it started. 

best bet is to talk to your vet they all have their own prefrence. some will refuse ro do it till they are a year old others do it at five and a half months.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a problem doig her after a season is catching her inbetween them. some bitches go into seasons so quick that you cant spay them after the three months. an ther isue is phantom pregnancys. this is when the body thinks its pregnant but there are no puppies. very stressfull for the bitch and they can become agrassive ad destructive during it. i know a rotti who kept going from phantom to seaaon so they were forced to let her have a litter jus to brake the cicle. my brothers dog it a little terrier and they are strugeling to get her spayed because of seasons being so close together and she has had one phantom and almost started another after bearing day old puppies crying. but by dropping her meals down and upping her exersize the got her out of it before it started. 

best bet is to talk to your vet they all have their own prefrence. some will refuse ro do it till they are a year old others do it at five and a half months.


----------

